# Juniper Firewall



## Techtiger (May 17, 2008)

Hi guys,

We are thinking to deploy Juniper J4350 on our network. Any one got experience on it,?? good or bad, please do share 


All the best


----------



## _McGoo_ (Apr 12, 2009)

try http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/
there are some knowledgeable people there with that grade of experience.


----------

